# Staple nubs in hardwood floor



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Removing the carpet in a house and refinishing the hardwood floors underneath. The pad was stapled down with many staples. When pulling them out, most came but some broke off, leaving sharp little nubs sticking up a 32nd of an inch or so. I'm not worried about how this will look because they're basically invisible, but I'm worried about sanding over them. Standard belt sander starting around 60 grit or so - will the nubs be sanded down, or will they shred the sandpaper? If so, suggestions for removing? Pulling out with pliers is not an option since there's not enough to grip. Grinding down with a 4" diamond wheel is an option, but that sounds tedious and prone to gouging the wood if not really careful.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Use a pair of nippers or side cutters to pull them.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

They're not long enough for that, or the ones that barely are won't grab - the tip just mushes or breaks off. I'm talking about the staples that won't come out. Even if they're flush with the surface, the sander will sand down into the tips of them as it grinds into the wood.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

How about knocking in or over, that way when you sand they won't have that sharp point to catch the paper.

Mark


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

A hammer and a punch, or break out your Dremel. The former is the better idea, IMO.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Knock in like with some sort of nailset? Is there something you can think of that would work without creating a hole?

What did you have in mind by "knocking over" - that might work - what, with an old chisel or something?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes I know what a nailset is  I was talking to JackOfAll. The Dremel idea might work though, I might give that a try.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just knock them flat, the sander will finish them, you will be taking off at least 1/32" of material, the staple tops will be long gone.

Mark


----------



## jastin123 (Mar 8, 2012)

They will be hard on the sandpaper. Have you tried using a wire cutter? not to cut the staple but to grab it closer to the wood and pull it out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just do what Jackofall suggested---the sand paper can handle those staples---


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I had this problem once, I used needle-nosed pliers that I had touched the tip to a grinder to shape them properly and it worked very well.

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Never had staples that I couldn't pull with side cutters.


----------

